# Bringing bettas across border?



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

I've been thinking about moving to the US, maybe next year or so. I currently have 3 bettas and I don't plan on getting anymore for the time being. I might also have panda cories, otos and maybe ghost shrimp (community tank) by the time I have a chance to move. 

What do I have to do to bring my bettas (and other "pet" fish) across the border legally? I can't seem to find a definite answer. Also what is the best way to transport them? I'll be traveling in a vehicle.


----------



## Zhylis (Nov 4, 2014)

"Non-endangered or injurious species of Aquarium fish may generally be imported for personal use through authorized Fish and Wildlife ports of entry, commercial importers must obtain FWS permits. For more information, please call 1-800-344-WILD or visit their Web site."

Found here: https://help.cbp.gov/app/answers/detail/a_id/66/~/pets-and-wildlife---general-information

Hope this is helpful! Offtopic: It's practically impossible to fly with fish these days... so annoying.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Yea, thats kinda the same as I had read, but the pages I found were almost a decade old.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Government regulations don't get updated or changed all that often.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

good point


----------



## bettafanatic916 (Dec 29, 2013)

Tress said:


> I've been thinking about moving to the US, maybe next year or so. I currently have 3 bettas and I don't plan on getting anymore for the time being. I might also have panda cories, otos and maybe ghost shrimp (community tank) by the time I have a chance to move.
> 
> What do I have to do to bring my bettas (and other "pet" fish) across the border legally? I can't seem to find a definite answer. Also what is the best way to transport them? I'll be traveling in a vehicle.


If i was you i would not be worrying too much about those betta. If it was another kind of freshwater fish then yes i would be worry.
I have relatives who live in Edmonton and Vancouver and each time they are coming in California to visit our family here, they always asking me for my giant and they are taking the betta back to Canada. Never have any problem with the customs. 
You can just put your betta individually in a small water plastic bottle, let say fill it up half so the betta have enough air then make sure your bottle has a lid and put them somewhere close to you. My relatives does that all the time and they never have any problems with the customs.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

If you get caught by game & wildlife circumventing laws & regulations on a small scale they generally don't fine or anything. They just confiscate & destroy.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

I wouldn't try and hide them, I just wanted to make sure when I tell them I have them that they wont try to take them away or cause a big fuss.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

Just telling them without following the proper procedure, having the right paperwork, and having them cleared through fish & wildlife won't fly. You may end up having to ship them to yourself, cleared through a transshipper.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

It's possible they won't search your car at the border, my friend and I did something similar when we got fish from catw0man up in Canada and came back. We were lucky, but there is always the chance they'll stop you. Shipping through a transhipper is also going to be expensive but it can be worth it.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Long story short, no chance to get a transshipper. 

@Tolak, that is exactly what I am trying to find out. What procedures and papers I need, etc. I have found nothing through internet searches to give me a clear and concise answer for what to do. 

I guess my best option is to call the border crossing and ask what I would need, right?


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=91632

I'd go with Julie Tran, there's also a transhipper in Canada you can contact, towards the bottom of this list; http://www.leebunbetta.com/buy/

I've been seeing good things about Koo Yang in MN, he might be better for a border hop deal. 

It's been 3, maybe 4 years since I was involved with any transhipping, last was a 22 styro shipment out of Manaus, helping a buddy get started with supplying wilds to shops. Lots of Rio ***** fish with that adventure, take a day off work & work harder than if I went in.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Again, transshipping isn't an option for me. It's not that I don't want to/don't want to spend the money. I'd just rather not explain why.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

Best of luck.


----------



## Zhylis (Nov 4, 2014)

Zhylis said:


> "Non-endangered or injurious species of Aquarium fish may generally be imported for personal use through authorized Fish and Wildlife ports of entry, commercial importers must obtain FWS permits. For more information, please call 1-800-344-WILD or visit their Web site."
> 
> Found here: https://help.cbp.gov/app/answers/detail/a_id/66/~/pets-and-wildlife---general-information


The link is actually up to date as of 08/21/2014.

You can only import your fish through a Fish and Wildlife port of entry.

For Canada, those are listed here.

I'd call 1-800-344-WILD to double check what form you have to fill out. Since they're pet fish, it'll probably just be a simple declaration form, USFWS Form 3-177. Found here.

You'll have to call your specific port of entry at least 2 days in advance to tell them you're entering the US. When you arrive, give them the form(s); wait for them to clear you; and then you've legally jumped through all the hoops needed to import pet fish into the US.

They're generally more careful about what comes into the US than what goes out, but the US/Canada border can be a bit lax. You may be able do the bottle thing with a few aquatics, especially betta and ghosties.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

thank you  that's more like it!
The port I want to use is on the list.

I think, depending on how things go here, I'll just hold off on any other fish. Make moving easier.


----------

